# Devon Rex's



## missllama (Sep 17, 2009)

yea i get that alot of u hate cats now thats been noted none of u need to say it on this thread 


Does anyone know where i may be able to get a devon rex in adelaide? if not in melbourne?

i would really like to get one in the next few months

im not a big cat fan, but i really love the devon rex's

also are male or female cats better? i have had one male and 2 females before and i wasnt sure if either sex are usually more friendly etc?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 17, 2009)

personalities come down to the individual really, though if you get a male, make sure to have him fixed/spayed/balls cut out as soon as the vet will do it, otherwise they're real **** heads


----------



## Sean#1 (Sep 17, 2009)

cats suck.. get rid of em all.


----------



## missllama (Sep 17, 2009)

yea i wouldnt get a cat if i wasnt going to get it desexex
it will have all its vaccinations and get desexed


----------



## missllama (Sep 17, 2009)

sean grow up and dont post on aps if your going to be so negative yes even i dont like most cats but theres no need to be posting crap on here.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 17, 2009)

if you don't like cats why on earth would you get one ? :? Devon rex are the most ugly things on earth ,they look like they have mange :shock:


id get a Sphinx or a Russian blue ,i think blue cats and dogs look awesome. especially pit bulls or amstaffs.

cheers Smoke.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 17, 2009)

maybe Lana just likes the weird stuff... she IS pretty weird herself 

I think the devon rex are psetivle ugly alien gorgeous


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

we have a burmese here at my house.
now i dont usually like cats, but this burmese is awesome. apart from all the hair it leaves on my clothes that get left on the floor its the coolest little cat i have ever known. it plays fetch with its feather toy thingy haha, its hilarous. When i finally buy a place instead of renting i am going to get a bengal kitten too, they are mini-leapards very very active, and very very cool.
but, a friend of mine has one of those devon rex's i dont really like them, they remind me of a foreskin.

also- you realise that devon rex's are nearly a thousand dollars from memory.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 17, 2009)

I wanted devon or cornish rex too, cos im allergic to cats but theyre apparently not quite as bad. They are around $400 or so by what i found, and people told me they arnt very cuddly/social cats. I didnt find it all worth it when chances are ill be allergic and have to hock it off. 
Im going to find maybe a longhair but regular tortishell kitten for next to nothing and try to stop it grooming itself too much and see how my allergies go, so ill keep the sellers details incase it doesnt work so i can give it back if they still want it.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 17, 2009)

we got my mother a cat for her birthday from a pet shop in Logan. hes grey and white, and he is fantastic. the cuddliest thing you will ever see. im not really a fan of cats either. but this one is different.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i doubt whether any breeder will do that midnightserval, the breeder we got our burmese from was very picky about who she gave her kittens to, and if you told them there is a chance you will bring it back i doubt very much whether they would be happy for you to take it.

You are going to try to stop the cat grooming? sorry to say but that is ludicrous, cats do that by nature no matter how much you don't want them to.
If you want a social cat, i could not recommend the Burmese any more. they love the attention.

BUT, all these expensive kittens require alot of time and energy. Lana, being in the position you are in with the child and all i think a devon rex would be quite a handful for you.

if you are allergic to cats, then don't get one.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

We keep devon rex. We have a desexed pair. They are awesome cats. Extremely need and social once desexed. 
Here are some pics.






















Here are some breeders in SA Breeders Page


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

In regards to cat allergies. I am allergic to cat hair to the point where I get a fungal infection in my foot when exposed to their hair deposits. With the rexes I find that I have one flare up per year around the time when they lose their light winter coats. It is easily treated with a topical anti fungal. 

Comparing this to the constant itching and skin crawling I get when I enter the home of a short hair domestic cat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 17, 2009)

I just get sneezy, really sneezy. But there are a few cats i know that dont groom themselves as often and i dont have a problem with them at all.
Where did you get your Ewan? The SA breeder?


----------



## Smokey (Sep 17, 2009)

i like these better.....


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

Smokey. Hook me up with a breeder who is easy to buy from and I am all about them.

Midnight. I don't sneeze so I don't know if a rex would cause you to or not. We got ours from a local breeder who I wouldn't recommend to anyone and another breeder in Sydney who I wouldn't recommend either. Cat people can be very strange.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is another pic for you midnight.


----------



## Australis (Sep 17, 2009)

blue eyed gremlin things. ha


----------



## pinkmus (Sep 17, 2009)

Ewan that cat looks awesome! 

-Will


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

is that a bengal, Ewan?

looks pretty big for a bengal, and has very big ears.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

It's a Serval.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 17, 2009)

god, what about ashara's they are gorgeous!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Rex cross and he's is the most loving and cuddly cat with me, but with my other halfhe is a rat bag. Reason being is that they paly fight and Trippah gets best of both worlds then. 
I've had cats for many years, he is by far the most social and cuddly cat I've ever had, really smart too.


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

i dont like cats with lots of fur that drop etc thats why im not a big cat lover usually so the devon rex's are perfect for me since i dont like cat fur!

yes i understand how much they cost and that doesnt bother me what so ever.

australis have to admit that pic is cute u posted... hahaha


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

ewan urs are so cute!
does anyone have any idea where i can get one?
if need be i can get it from interstate but ill want to go interstate to pick it up i dont want a kitten or cat being freighted to me i think it would be a bit stressful for them


----------



## Ewan (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you missllamathuen. They are pretty cool cats.

Once again here are some breeders in SA.
Breeders Page

They also pop up on the most of the pet classifieds from time to time.

Good luck.


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

oh tar i didnt see that ill take a look now


----------



## missllama (Sep 18, 2009)

ewan the first person i called has 4 day olds and 7wks old, they will be availible at 12wks and she said i can go up this wkend and look
they are 550 which includes desexing and vaccinations


im going to find some time this wk to go up and have a look im so excited now!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 18, 2009)

im a huge fan of the devons, there lovely but very very needy...sometimes to needy lol theres a lady here in canberra that breeds amazing orientals and devons. have u tried the aus cat fanciers assosiation? they should have lists of breeders!


----------



## Ewan (Sep 18, 2009)

That's excellent missllamathuen. I hope you find a little kitten you love.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 18, 2009)

so jelous Lana! mother won't let me get one... cause we already have 4 kittehz


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

hehe thanks hun
i told my ex today, he didnt sound to impressed that i was spending money on a cat lol owel, they are so adorable

the lady said on the phone that once there desexed theres really no difference between the males and females

the one that i can have in 5wks is a female otherwise i have a choice of males and females in a few more wks, ill take some pics when i go up there and post them on here and see what u all think about the different ones


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

What colours are you into missllamatheun?


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

i like most of them to be honest theres none that i dont like, can u tell me what a certain colour is if i post a photo tho? i saw a photo online recently of someone selling 2 boys for $200 because they were moving and one of them is really cute (i think anyway) and i dont no what colour its classified as....
ill go find the pic now


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

*the orange looking one what colour is that?*

...


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

From our pics our black man is a black smoke. Our grey girl looks more like the grey point. The grey and the cream points are really cool as they have their own eye liner. Those three are my favourites. There is also the tortoiseshell, ginger tabby, silver striped tabby and the blue self. Im sure there are other, however, they are the common ones covered in my books. Just do a little googling you will find all the colours.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> ...



Looks like a cream/red point, cool. One of my favourites. The other looks exactly like our girl the grey point. Some times called grey smoke (from memory).

From the pic it looks like it has a strange eye. Check it out carefully. They get very waxy ears and some times vets freak out and think it has ear mites. But get them to microscope the wax each vet visit. 

Get ready for loads and loads of cuddles once it settles in. They can be pretty timid little things at the start but once they sort out who is who they become really welcoming to almost everyone.


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

yea the lady said that the one that will be availible in 5wks is a tortoiseshell female the others are all differernt that are younger

does yours enjoy going on the lead outside? i dont want mine to roam and im in appartment now so its not like i can just let it out in the yard for a bit and bring it in so ill have to get one

do you clean their ears yourself?

i know some people think there ugly but i think there so unique and adorable


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

Ours love it out on the lead. They are more like dogs than cats. When they hear their leads they run upto the back door and meow and meow. They love exploring and chasing bugs and sniffing flowers. 

We clean their ears, clip their nails and bath them ourselves. They are quite good with it all.


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Ours love it out on the lead. They are more like dogs than cats. When they hear their leads they run upto the back door and meow and meow. They love exploring and chasing bugs and sniffing flowers.
> 
> We clean their ears, clip their nails and bath them ourselves. They are quite good with it all.


 
aw how cute! now im even more excited about getting one lol
they sound like they have huge personalities!


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

They sure do. We often talk about getting some more. Our girl is king of castle and it stresses her too much when we get a new one though. She was sold to us as being healthy and turned out she has incurable feline herpes. She has her ups and downs and gets medicated when her symptoms flare up. We decided to keep her and get her checked out rather than had her put down. I want to stress to you that this is a cat related problem not a devon Rex related problem.


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

wow im sorry to hear about that i knew about cat aids but not herpes is it common?


----------



## derekm (Sep 19, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> the lady said on the phone that once there desexed theres really no difference between the males and females



I'm not convinced. I have male and female Australian Mists that were desexed by the breeder before I got them at less than 5 months old. They are now 7 years old and, while their gender-specific behaviour is somewhat toned down from what I expect from 'entire' cats, he is definitely a tom and she is definitely a girl.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about it. It is not like the human herpes virus and it is not transmitted in the same way. It is pretty much cat influenca which they vaccinate against. Make sure your kitten is vaccinated.


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah ok, i might google it and have a read about it

have u ever heard of anyones cats having cat aids? i saw a cat on one of those animal rescues shows had it but i havent heard much about it supposedly its pretty common


----------



## Ewan (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know much about feline aids either missllamatheun. Best to google it or ask your vet. I would imagine it is different to human aids.


----------



## missllama (Sep 19, 2009)

yea i know u cant catch it or anything from them, i guess its like birds that have chlamydia lol i never knew that alot of birds had it until a guy in a petshop told me i thought he was joking at first... but there all different to the human version


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 19, 2009)

haha ours is so in love with my girlfriend it meows and carries on when she is having a bath or shower, and the cat will actually jump in the bath with her or get in the shower, getting totally soaked, but not fussed.
Its hilarious


----------

